# What's this tool?



## Doug Locke (Aug 31, 2017)

Is there a universal name for this tool (says clarke flex spinner on it)


https://imgur.com/a/DGlHa 

can I get the sanding or buffing do-hickey and make it usable or is it too old?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks like a very old buffer that someone has affixed a cutting blade to.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We called them "flap" sanders. Sand paper disks and the rubber was flexible so the axle never touched the work.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> We called them "flap" sanders. Sand paper disks and the rubber was flexible so the axle never touched the work.


everyone need one.


----------



## Doug Locke (Aug 31, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> everyone need one.



Can I still get a buffing or sanding wheel that fits this old relic? (cheaply with minimal modding) 

I could rig up something either way, balance would be an issue


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Doug Locke said:


> Can I still get a buffing or sanding wheel that fits this old relic? (cheaply with minimal modding)
> 
> I could rig up something either way, balance would be an issue


Maybe but a little smelly to use those old motors.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Maybe but a little smelly to use those old motors.


As a kid I loved the smell. Usually they were so quiet that's how I knew they were running.:biggrin2:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Retire it to the collectable shelf or toss it in the trash.
It's metal cased, not double insulated, and the odds are not grounded.

They are better/safer sanders and buffers made today.


----------



## Doug Locke (Aug 31, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> Retire it to the collectable shelf or toss it in the trash.
> It's metal cased, not double insulated, and the odds are not grounded.
> 
> They are better/safer sanders and buffers made today.


It is insulated but will do. Ive never buffed anything before so no point starting now.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

One of my favorite hammers belonged to my grandfather. It has a steel handle that has leather rings cushioning the handle. I only used it in the shop but I did use it ...... until one of those leather 'rings' disintegrated and fell off. Now it just hangs proudly on the wall, wish I had done that sooner! Maybe one day I'll have the time to figure out how to restore it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is probably an Estwing Hammer. They still make them, but they will not rehandle them. 

Here is a tutorial on how knife makers do it on a knife. It might be some help.
http://www.northcoastknives.com/northcoast_knives_tutorials_hints_tips12.htm

If you don't want to attempt it yourself, I'd look for a custom blade smith, particularly one that likes building K-bars. 

He will may charge more for a replacement handle than a new Estwing would cost, but sentiment may justify the cost.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't remember seeing any markings on the hammer. But I know it's old as my grandfather died of old age in 60's. Thanks for the link. I'd hope to make the repair myself. Where is all this free time you're supposed to have when you retire?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You ought to have plenty of time. You get a long weekend and a short weekend.

Long weekend=Mon- Fri. Short weekend=Sat-Sun.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ought to and having are two different things. Besides everything that needs doing on my 16 acres and my wife's honeydo list, we have 5 boys who always seem to need my help repairing something. Add to that me not having the energy I used to along with arthritis, some how it takes me 2-3 times as long to get stuff done than it used to.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> One of my favorite hammers belonged to my grandfather. It has a steel handle that has leather rings cushioning the handle. I only used it in the shop but I did use it ...... until one of those leather 'rings' disintegrated and fell off. Now it just hangs proudly on the wall, wish I had done that sooner! Maybe one day I'll have the time to figure out how to restore it.


I restored one of those bout 60 years ago that hadn't been cared for. Looked like it was in the weather for a decade. Don't recall for certain but I probably used a leather punch to cut the slots and possibly my sharp pocket knife to cut between 2 end holes.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The hammer is in decent shape, just has the one missing leather ring. My initial thought was to cut some leather to fit and glue it in place but after reading that link I'll have to investigate further and see how much trouble it would be to disassemble.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> The hammer is in decent shape, just has the one missing leather ring. My initial thought was to cut some leather to fit and glue it in place but after reading that link I'll have to investigate further and see how much trouble it would be to disassemble.


IIR the Pommel / plate at the tang end was peened / riveted on.


----------

